# Modified purl stich...



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.




My other weird thing is that I wrap on my left index finger as much yarn as possible and can knit at least one row -depends on project-of stitches without "reloading" the yarn. I hold the needle full of stitches between thumb and middle finger and quickly unrolling the yarn without any effort as needed.
I knit faster than anobody I ever met.
Is it because the method I use?
I never saw anybody else knitting as I do!
I learned to knit when I was 6 and my mom taught me.
It is fascinating to see all the ways people using to knit but it is ineficient and all the finger moving looks painfull!
Is here anybody else that knits as I do?


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

If you have tried to change your knitting style, you know how difficult it is to do. I know I do not knit efficiently, and I have tried to change; but my fingers just will not move in the directions some other people use. 

I learned to knit when I was 7; I am now 82; perhaps that has something to do with it. My hands certainly are not as nimble as they once were. My typing speed is down from 100 wpm to about 50 at best, so I know I have lost agility.

If anyone is still able to change from being a "thrower" to the continental style, I encourage them to make the change while they still can.

I would like to see you in action. Perhaps some day even that will be possible on these devices.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

that's the way I do it too. thank you..I thought i was crazy..but the other way is so hard on my hands...and I can go much faster this way too..


----------



## Yesterday -n- You (Dec 17, 2011)

Peppered, They say you can't teach an old dog new tricks, but I'm gonna give this a try. Like you, I also knit continental and this method of purling will be easier on my index finger & maybe my wrist, too.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I thought I am the crazy one!
But watching videos of the "throwing" etc. styles, just drove me nuts!
All the finger twisting and time wasting!
My boyfriend brought the speed to my attention. He always asks me how can I do it so fast.
I can knit for 6 hours straight about a foot an hour on scarves, and I thought everybody knits this way.
I have to stop because my eyes go blurr.
I knit in bed, resting elbows on the pillow on each side so there is no strain, just gentle movement in my wrists.
I do have arthritis but no problem with this kind of knitting.
If someone tries to knit my way,let me know!


BUT!As someone mentioned the typing, I only type with two fingers on each hand!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Yesterday -n- You said:


> Peppered, They say you can't teach an old dog new tricks, but I'm gonna give this a try. Like you, I also knit continental and this method of purling will be easier on my index finger & maybe my wrist, too.
> Thanks for posting!


I would love to know how it works for you!
I am an older dog too and sometimes I come across of things that I try. Just never know.....
My mother in law knitted day in and day out, every moment she could. She knitted this way too. She would make a sweater in 3 days. With twisted cables, colored animals or lace. I am not that good or patienced.
I still have one of hers lacy cardigans! It is 35 years old!!!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

czechmate said:


> well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


I am Czech too!
Maybe we can make this stitch popular here! )


----------



## ccrotty489 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am going to try this way ---- haven't ever gotten any speed purling continental by pulling that yarn finger down ...bI usually switch to throwing to purl because I can do it much faster ... can't waitto try this!!


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I do the "modified purl stitch" but have never wound yarn enough for a row around my finger. Will try that tonight.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome from another Czech! I am a thrower, but learned continental a couple of years ago. I now knit in continental but still throw in purl. I am going to watch your video to see if I can make the change in purling too.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

ccrotty489 said:


> I am going to try this way ---- haven't ever gotten any speed purling continental by pulling that yarn finger down ...bI usually switch to throwing to purl because I can do it much faster ... can't waitto try this!!


I'm actually excided that it could help someone!
Really had no idea it is so unknown on this side of the world!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

lindakaren12 said:


> I do the "modified purl stitch" but have never wound yarn enough for a row around my finger. Will try that tonight.


Winding the yarn on the finger helps, specially in the begining when someone learns to knit.
It stays put, will not move/slide and it is easy to keep the desired tension on it.


----------



## ESTELLEBK (Feb 27, 2011)

I pearl the same way you do. My Grandmother taught me to knit when I was six. I am 88 now and live in HINGHAM, Ma. I never realized how different that I knit and pearl till I was much older. I also knit much faster than most of my knitting friends.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Been doing it this way for 40 years, never thought about it much. I was taught by a French LYS owner.



peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I use my left thumb to pull the yarn down which is even faster.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Hmm, I'm a thrower but I can knit for hours with a decent amount of speed. I've tried to switch to continental but I have never been able to do it with the speed I can throw. Some of the fastest knitters in the world are throwers. Just saying, please don't bash our "inefficient" ways.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit faster than nearly everybody I know, too - and I knit "English" style - I "throw" the yarn with my right hand. 

The thing is, I've been doing it for well over 50 years, so my hands know exactly what to do, and they do it. Speed comes with practice....


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you knit like I do. I am a very fast knitter. I learned when I was about 5 or 6. I knit German continental. My friends are always amazed at how fast I knit. Too bad we don't live closer to each other.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

My mother tried to teach me continental when I was a kid but with her way of purling, I could never get the tension right between the knit and purl. As a young adult I took a class and the teacher taught the English way to knit, but she did it in such a way that even though she was throwing, it was done in a quick "shuttle-like" motion and I knit REALLY FAST.

However, last winter my oldest daughter wanted to learn to knit and I had her learn the "flicking" style.
http://verypink.com/2011/03/02/flicking/
When I first saw this done I tried to change my way of knitting but the "muscle memory" in my hands was so ingrained that I couldn't change.

My daughter has been knitting for about 8 months now and she is a faster knitter than I am.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Speed is a consideration when you have a deadline. At this point in my life I don't take on projects that have to be done in a certain amount of time. I knit and crochet for the relaxation and the satisfaction of seeing the end product. 
As for learning new things, take it slow at first. Really slow until you "get it". Speed comes with repetition and it's far better to take the time to learn the right way to do something than to have to re-learn to do it right! 
Even as an "old dog", I am learning new things every day, many from the people on this wonderful site. Have learned new cast-ons, bind-offs, stitches, patterns, and am trying a simple lace stole for the first time.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I learned to knit the "old German way" according to my mum who taught me to knit. I lost the skill when I decided to change to the throwing method. 

I changed my knitting style two or three years ago to the flicking method that I learned from the video mentioned above. I can really fly using the flicking technique.

I will try the method of the modified purl stitch on some scrap yarn. It is good to be able to switch techniques to avoid fatigue.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm so happy to read your post. I've asked on 2 separate occasions for how to knit faster and got remarks about RELAXING and ENJOYING the PLEASURE of knitting. (Its a HOBBY!) 

I stopped asking and tried to find a method of speeding up just because I want to knit FASTER. I learned the flicking method but still am not much faster. I'd like to see what you mean when you refer to "wrapping the yarn" around your fingers. I'm old but not too old to learn a new trick. I love the challenge of learning new techniques.


----------



## Klipsie (Mar 7, 2014)

I, too, knit and purl as in the video. I learned from my mom who learned from her mother who learned in Germany. Very efficient and very fast.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

ooohhhhhh I really like your method of purling. I knit and purl with my fingers close to my work much like chrochet instead of having my finger way above but I do like that purl technique and shall try and acoomplish it. the other fast and easy way is simply to swing the yarn to the front from the knitting position. if you are swinging back and fourth from the back to the front of the needle automatically there are no extra movements. this method works better for those who hold their yarn finger up and away from their work.


peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

bobctwn65 said:


> that's the way I do it too. thank you..I thought i was crazy..but the other way is so hard on my hands...and I can go much faster this way too..


Ditto!And I was taught at age 6. I'm now 72


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

One summer a few years ago, I took an Arabic class in Latakia, Syria, and most of my classmates were from Kazan, Tatarstan. I got some of them to show me how they knit, and they do that super-fast purl. I _can_ do it, but must look at my fingers non-stop and concentrate on it, so ... I don't do it. Fingers are too comfortable the way they're used to purling.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

czechmate said:


> well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


I am not Czech, but sixth generation Texan. I learned to knit when I was 7 or 8 years old. Now belong to the over 21 group. W-a-a-a-ay over.

I have always knitted the purl stitch in this way as that was the way I was taught. Never occurred to me to change my method, because it works so well.

Hugs and God bless.


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I think Jessica Jean feels the same way I do. I can modify the way I knit but I've been doing it "my" way for too many years for it to be comfortable. Since it isn't a race, I will continue to knit the most relaxing way for me. I guess I should have learned the "fast" way 65 years ago. lol I do knit continental and can knit at a fairly good pace but speed isn't something I worry about.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Klipsie said:


> I, too, knit and purl as in the video. I learned from my mom who learned from her mother who learned in Germany. Very efficient and very fast.


Well you know the Germans, it's all about efficiency. It's in our blood. My husband teases me about it all the time. But he also says, "If you want it done right and efficiently, then put a German on it". Funny


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

This is the method of purl stitch that I was taught when I was about 10 yrs old. It is very fast and efficient and the little finger helps control the tension really nice. I would guess it is fast because both hands stay on the needles. My pointer finger moves slightly to the front every time I do a purl stitch. My great-grandmother was from Switzerland (German) and she learned this method as a child and taught my grandmother, my mother, my two sisters & me all the same method.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

The subject of being a fast knitter, continental vs. English style knitting, how to purl, etc. has been discussed and debated endlessly here on KP and I would imagine on other sites as well. If one looks at the 'evidence,' what determines the speed is NOT the method, but the knitter. One style does not inherently make one a faster knitter. If you look at knitters who have held speed records, the record holders have been both continental and English style knitters so it does not hold water to say that one METHOD makes one a faster knitter than the other. To shed a little light on this, think of typists. There are some who type in excess of 100 wpm, others poke along, no matter how much they practice, at 30 - 40 wpm--using the same method.

That being said, there are knitters of both methods who knit efficiently and with the least possible amount of repetitive motion stress and others much less so. The kicker is, as some have already mentioned, once the habit is made--however one was taught to knit--it takes great effort to make any serious change and I think that probably has a 'individual' component to it as well. In other words, some want to and do master multiple methods while others learn the one method and that is pretty much it. The fact that their preferred method is 'inefficient' is irrelevant to them. They have mastered the skill in their own fashion, are happy with the result and feel no need to change.



peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## donaldt (Apr 30, 2014)

I learned to knit from my grandfather holding the yarn in the right hand. Have tried to use the Continental method but seems cumberson. I am a very fast knitter. I can knit a pair of socks in 3 days. Soooooo, it is true, can't teach a dog new tricks.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

I've always knitted my purl stitches this way. I was taught by my European aunt when I was a little girl and didn't know there were so many ways to create the same outcome until I joined the forum. 
Ain't knitting grand!


----------



## J-Jean (Jul 30, 2011)

I also knit the same way. My mom taught me when I was ten. She learned to knit from a German coworker. The funny thing is I never knew about English style until I starting teaching knitting to 3rd, 4th and 5th graders about 10 years ago. My co-teacher was a thrower. Every once and awhile, I try to knit English style, but it drives me nuts. I believe my brain has continental method seared into my memory. However, whatever the style, everyone just keep on knitting!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

Kathie said:


> I think Jessica Jean feels the same way I do. I can modify the way I knit but I've been doing it "my" way for too many years for it to be comfortable. Since it isn't a race, I will continue to knit the most relaxing way for me. I guess I should have learned the "fast" way 65 years ago. lol I do knit continental and can knit at a fairly good pace but speed isn't something I worry about.


 :thumbup: I used to knit very fast, hurrying to finish one project so I can get to the next. Now I knit at whatever pace I am in the mood for, complete one project at a time and find that I have less mistakes


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I purled like that when I was learning to knit continental.. then I realized that with a lace weight yarn that it was setting me up for disaster... so I made sure that each purl stitch was done with out dropping a stitch and I use the way she showed in the first place.. I found if I got going fairly quickly that those fine yarns wanted to fly off.. 
How ever you knit if you like the results then I say go for it!!


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I have purled this way for over 60 years. Taught myself to knit from watching others and thought for a long time that my "backwards " way was from observing knitters from the front, rather than over their shoulders! Then I learned about continental knitting. I have always chuckled when people say that they hate to purl, because it is my favorite stitch! As for speed - it does go a lot faster, but that is a fact, not a brag. I don't think that the original poster meant to imply she was racing = just that her style seems to be different than ours in several ways.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

czechmate said:


> well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


 Same here! That is how I purl as well. I too am a fast knitter. I think this style of knitting has very little "wasted" movement, making it so much easier on your wrists and hands. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

and of course it is not a race - I knit at a nice comfortable pace.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I Knit for enjoyment, not speed.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I decided yesterday to learn how to knit continental (I'm 67). I'm sure that I'm using too many extra motions, but I'm doing it! Several of my friends have told me that they can't purl continental, but I'm not having any problems. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Whatever, it works. The only thing I've noticed is that I have to knit into the back of the stitch to keep from twisting the stitch. I think that I'll pick up speed as I learn.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

ElyseKnox said:


> The subject of being a fast knitter, continental vs. English style knitting, how to purl, etc. has been discussed and debated endlessly here on KP and I would imagine on other sites as well. If one looks at the 'evidence,' what determines the speed is NOT the method, but the knitter. One style does not inherently make one a faster knitter. If you look at knitters who have held speed records, the record holders have been both continental and English style knitters so it does not hold water to say that one METHOD makes one a faster knitter than the other. To shed a little light on this, think of typists. There are some who type in excess of 100 wpm, others poke along, no matter how much they practice, at 30 - 40 wpm--using the same method.
> 
> That being said, there are knitters of both methods who knit efficiently and with the least possible amount of repetitive motion stress and others much less so. The kicker is, as some have already mentioned, once the habit is made--however one was taught to knit--it takes great effort to make any serious change and I think that probably has a 'individual' component to it as well. In other words, some want to and do master multiple methods while others learn the one method and that is pretty much it. The fact that their preferred method is 'inefficient' is irrelevant to them. They have mastered the skill in their own fashion, are happy with the result and feel no need to change.


Thanks for your comments! Knitting is a creative, relaxing (most of the time) hobby, not a competition or race!


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


I do my purl stitches exactly like it shows on the video, but I don't wrap all that yarn around my finger. I will have to try that and see how it works for me. I taught myself how to knit and crochet when I was about 8 yrs. old, just from watching my Mom and her friends knit and crochet. I don't know where I picked up the continental style because none of them knit that way. My Mom always said I was a true farmer because it looked like I was holding a manure fork. I didn't know what continental knitting was until just a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

really interesting that the outcome,drawing a loop of yarn through another loop of yarn, can be reached in so many ways
english throwing, english flicking, continental, eastern european, norwegian, portugese, peruvian etc etc

the one thing i finally picked up today is that in some technques, like the eastern european, the legs of the stitches are placed differently for knits and for purls... and that sometimes the stitches are wrapped in different directions.... and i suddenly understand how at the age of 7 i got so frustrated, since i learned to knit english but watching my european grandmother ended up purling through the back loops and ending up with twisted stitches ....

anyway here is a very interesting site describing the many different techniques, complete with videos

http://thedudewhoknits.wordpress.com/tag/hand-knitting-method/

for those like myself, wanting to learn new techniques with old heads and hands, it can be so difficult.... remember it takes 10,000 repeititions to get any new action stored nicely in your muscle memory LOL


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

I also have always done purl stitches this way, didn't realize there was any other way for continental style, which I was taught long ago. 
Thank you for the idea of wrapping enough yarn for a row around finger! Never did that before, and it is the constant re-loading of yarn which seems to slow me down, when speed is the goal.

However, I really enjoy knitting, and speed is not always my goal, depends on whether I'm on a "deadline" to finish a gift!


----------



## rocketmom (Dec 31, 2012)

This is how I purl also. The gal even holds her yarn the same way I do. Never thought to try to hold more yarn to knit a whole row. Worth a try! :thumbup:


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

There's always the Norwegian purl in continental knitting. The yarn is held in back as to knit.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


This is only slightly different from what is called "Combined Continental" ... and I too, find it much faster than any of the "English" methods.
Jane


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

czechmate said:


> well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


 :thumbup: :lol: Yes, I knit this way too,- and purl exactly, as on this video,- so nothing new here ! My yarn flowl freely , but the tension is just right ! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

I think for most of us it's a matter of the "way we learned". I didn't know about the Continental method until I was in my 40's. I tried to switch but it was just to hard for me after so many years. When I taught my daughter to knit I told her I could show her how to do it and if she learned that way, it would be much faster for her later. She learned it and she knits so much faster than I do. I've been knitting for 45 years, I just can't change now.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I knit "English" and am a flicker, not a thrower...and I consider myself quite efficient, but knit for enjoyment, not as a race against time. I tried to learn Continental but got so frustrated and realized it was ridiculous to try to fix something that wasn't broken. To each his own.


----------



## nononanette (Jul 29, 2011)

Can any of you show pics with your finger "loaded"? It is fascinating to me. I am considered a fast knitter, I knit continental. I taught myself and now I am questioning how I do my purls. But the loading of the yarn intrigues me. So would love to see pictures


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

When I came back to knitting, I was getting mixed messages between what my hands remembered & what friends told me I should do. I took a lesson at my local LYS & what you do is what she showed me. I still can't get that one down, I use the left-forefinger-going down method. But even that is slower & the tension is difficult for me to get nice & even. Faster & less awkward yet, is the eastern european purl which is quite different & is included in most videos to learn "combined continental". So, that's what I use whenever possible.


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

It is amazing how many ways you can knit. I don't understand why you would change the way you knit, if it is enjoyable to you. Knitting has never been a race for me. I can knit very fas6t if I want to. I just enjoy the process.


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I purl exactly like the youtube example. What is funny i guess i never knew that it was right or wrong that is just the way i taught myself when i was very young, it made sense to me and i too knit continental style. I feel it is more efficient for me. I have tried the throw style and find it is too slow, i spend too much time letting go of yarn and throwing, etc.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

I purl the same way that you do. I do not, however wrap a lot of yarn around my left index finger. I tension in the same manner as in the video and it just continually feeds/flows from the skein/ball/cake.

I had originally learned by "throwing" (yarn held in right hand). After a hiatus from knitting (lots of crocheting instead) I re-taught myself continentall style, purling as in the video


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

I know I will probably get stomped on about this. I don't think I've ever seen anyone knit the way I do. I know it's "wrong", but I can't seem to find any other way that doesn't give me terrible pain. 

I hold and tension the yarn in the crease of the middle finger of my right hand. This way, I can knit for hours without pain! I'm not a fast knitter, but I am faster than when I started 6 months ago. I'm afraid that If I knit faster I'd just make more mistakes. :wink:


----------



## Tristy (Apr 14, 2011)

That was a complete surprise to me! I never knew there was another way but this one to purl in continental! I learned to knit when I was 11 or 12 from my German Great Aunt. Then, at 17, I was taught continental from my Danish grandmother. I was surprised at how much faster I could knit and how much better my stitch tension was. Thanks for the link!


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Ladishaw said:


> I know I will probably get stomped on about this. I don't think I've ever seen anyone knit the way I do. I know it's "wrong", but I can't seem to find any other way that doesn't give me terrible pain.
> 
> I hold and tension the yarn in the crease of the middle finger of my right hand. This way, I can knit for hours without pain! I'm not a fast knitter, but I am faster than when I started 6 months ago. I'm afraid that If I knit faster I'd just make more mistakes. :wink:


Why would you be stomped on?! Whatever works for you and allows you to enjoy knitting is right for you. It is not a race, it is a process to be enjoyed, otherwise, why bother!?


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I decided yesterday to learn how to knit continental (I'm 67). I'm sure that I'm using too many extra motions, but I'm doing it! Several of my friends have told me that they can't purl continental, but I'm not having any problems. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Whatever, it works. The only thing I've noticed is that I have to knit into the back of the stitch to keep from twisting the stitch. I think that I'll pick up speed as I learn.


HA...this is what I do. I purl by scooping under but then I have to knit from the back of the stitch coming back. It is the oly way that I can get an even stockinette. In fact it is so even it lookes like a machine did it (to me) I can't help but purl too loose. When I knit with any kind of pattern...seed stitch for example I do my standard purl stitch. I think I am the fastest knitter in the whole wide world...HA HA...I'm still slow because of moving the yarn along the needles and rewrapping the yarn...now that is where I need to get faster!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Here's the Russian purl stitch method, very easy on your left wrist:


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

Interesting...I guess I do the Russian purl then!


----------



## minimouse45 (Aug 25, 2013)

I use your method of purling when doing continental as my finger refused to cooperate doing it the usual way. Interestingly, my speed between "flicking" and continental is exactly the same.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

If you used a knitting belt to hold one of your needles, you could knit even faster.

I'm a "thrower" and I'm slow. I learned to knit about 8 years ago as an "older" adult. 
I feel lucky to have grasped any method at all, but by chance, throwing has allowed me to keep knitting. I cannot use my left hand except to hold a needle because of hand problems. I wish I could at least "flick" with my right hand, but I will settle for slow and keep plowing ahead, slowly.


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

soccerballetmom said:


> Why would you be stomped on?! Whatever works for you and allows you to enjoy knitting is right for you. It is not a race, it is a process to be enjoyed, otherwise, why bother!?


Thanks. I guess I'm afraid of the knitting police. Maybe I'll just point at one of the speeders and say, "Why don't you give *her* a ticket?" :wink:


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

When I'm really tired, I scoop my purl sts the opposite of what is shown in this interesting video. 

I come in as if to purl, but with the yarn UNDER the needle, and then scoop the st back & out. This works great with stockinette & simple patterns, but not for anything complicated because it twists the stitches. When you knit the scooped row, you knit through the back loop (or into the door, as my mind persists describing it). It won't work, for example, with 2 purl rows in a row. As I discovered to my irritation.&#65279;

I'm going to try this method! Thanks.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Ladishaw said:


> Thanks. I guess I'm afraid of the knitting police. Maybe I'll just point at one of the speeders and say, "Why don't you give *her* a ticket?" :wink:


It never works. I tried it. If sunglasses could glare, the officer's did!!!!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I decided yesterday to learn how to knit continental (I'm 67). I'm sure that I'm using too many extra motions, but I'm doing it! Several of my friends have told me that they can't purl continental, but I'm not having any problems. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Whatever, it works. The only thing I've noticed is that I have to knit into the back of the stitch to keep from twisting the stitch. I think that I'll pick up speed as I learn.


You are knitting combination style, which I believe is Eastern European. My Mom's family was from the Russian Polish border and that's how she knit and how I do it if I knit continential. At this point I'm more comfortable doing English.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i dont know any other way than what she shows, but i have gotten slower with the years, and after my stroke i am very slow. but does it really matters how fast we knit? as long as we enjoy it?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gundi2 said:


> ... does it really matter how fast we knit? as long as we enjoy it?


Absolutely not! We are not the subsistence knitters of centuries past. _They_ had a *need* to knit speedily. It was a job, not a peaceful pastime. We are lucky to have the freedom to knit at our own pace, knit what we want, and just enjoy the whole process.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

soccerballetmom said:


> Why would you be stomped on?! Whatever works for you and allows you to enjoy knitting is right for you. It is not a race, it is a process to be enjoyed, otherwise, why bother!?


Amen!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Absolutely not! We are not the subsistence knitters of centuries past. _They_ had a *need* to knit speedily. It was a job, not a peaceful pastime. We are lucky to have the freedom to knit at our own pace, knit what we want, and just enjoy the whole process.


I agree 100%. I can knit much faster than I actually do; instead, I enjoy every stitch, every texture & every color that passes under my nose.

Steve saw an item I was revising the other day & said it was pretty (pause)... had I ever worn it?

I said no, it's the getting there, not the having!


----------



## Salsafina (Dec 24, 2012)

I taught my 8 year old granddaughter how to knit, the throw method was easier for her to learn than the continental style. She did fine.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow I'm okay! I thought I was doing my plurals incorrectly! I first learned how to knit when I was 8 but I found it hard to wrap the yarn around the needle. Darn near lost the needle. But kept trying. By the age of 13 I began embroidery and crochet. I loved crocheting. I was soon knitting less and crocheting much more. I finally decided to try continental knitting when I caught a show about it. Oh my it's like crocheting! Well, the way you hold the yarn! Ding,ding,ding! So I started holding the yarn in my left hand and I loved it. Funny thing I have always thought that maybe I purled incorrectly. After watching the link, I see that I do it the same way. My knitting always looked good, so I figured that's the way! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


How does the way you form a stitch keep you from following a pattern? Patterns involve number of stitches, measurements, and sequences of knitting and purling. They have nothing to do with any sort of ethnic stitch formations.

Modified purl stitch? Where did this come from? Who modified it and what was modified? I learned to purl this way in 1943 from people who were born near the turn of the 20th century so it's been "modified" for a very long time. Several people on this thread have purled this way longer than I have so it isn't particularly new.

Speed? Unless a knitter specifically enters a contest, it doesn't matter. Knitting should be pleasurable fast or slow whatever suits the occasion, the need, or the mood. I personally knit faster to polka music!

Some of us pick or throw (PC terms for the old continental/English styles) with each hand when doing fair isle patterns. Sometimes we knit back backwards when we don't want to continually turn the work. Sometimes the combination method is the best option. I'll try anything once and recently learned the Portuguese method just because! Some might think it efficient to load the index finger with yarn while others think it most efficient not to load at all, but to just let the yarn move freely and effortlessly from stitch to stitch.

Unless you earn your livelihood by hand-knitting, just knit by the method and speed which gives you the most satisfaction and the most beautiful product. 
Now stepping off soapbox and returning to my knitting.😊


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Yay Longtimer! I agree with you! :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Longtimer said:


> How does the way you form a stitch keep you from following a pattern? Patterns involve number of stitches, measurements, and sequences of knitting and purling. They have nothing to do with any sort of ethnic stitch formations. ...


If - and it's a big IF - you wish to follow most patterns written in English or French (perhaps in other languages too, but those are the two I'm most comfortable with) and you are not aware that your stitches are mounted on the needle opposite of the way the pattern writer was expecting .... *then* you may have great difficulty duplicating the more complicated stitch patterns. So, yes, *how* you form your stitches _*can*_ make a considerable difference in your finished project. 
Of course, I had to learn this lesson the hard way.


----------



## mamalava (Apr 26, 2014)

ulrika said:


> Well you know the Germans, it's all about efficiency. It's in our blood. My husband teases me about it all the time. But he also says, "If you want it done right and efficiently, then put a German on it". Funny


Welp, I can tell I'm not German! Efficient seems to ellude me.  
I've taught myself and guess I'm a thrower. But tweaking it to be able to at least get a dishcloth done in less than a week or two, I seem to have stumbled upon something close to "flicking". Thankful for the verypink video. Very helpful in getting that technique down. But I don't think I'll EVER be that fast. :shock:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I watch continental knitting videos, and they freak me out. It looks so uncomfortable to me, but then I watch some-one doing it in person and I think wow that looks great.

I will sit down one day with a continental knitter and try doing it properly.


----------



## knitster475 (Apr 30, 2014)

Everybody has their own modifications to the different methods. So long as the stitches come out right, whatever suits you is the method to use.

Modified purl stitch? I didn't know that's what it was called. It is the method I have always used.

Perhaps the most efficient knitting method is one called the Portuguese style. It involves minimal hand motion so can be much faster. Here's Knitting Daily link to a demonstration of the technique:


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Ladishaw said:


> I know I will probably get stomped on about this. I don't think I've ever seen anyone knit the way I do. I know it's "wrong", but I can't seem to find any other way that doesn't give me terrible pain.
> 
> I hold and tension the yarn in the crease of the middle finger of my right hand. This way, I can knit for hours without pain! I'm not a fast knitter, but I am faster than when I started 6 months ago. I'm afraid that If I knit faster I'd just make more mistakes. :wink:


Whatever works for you is the right way. Each one of us have our own special way of doing things. As far as I'm concerned there is no right way. And if speed is your thing, so be it. Most people that have seen me knit say that I am fast, but I knit for the enjoyment of it as every one should.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Why do you considerate it weird? Sorry, I'm tired of people saying there way is the correct way, and anything else is wrong. Maybe we don't care about the speed, but enjoy the art of making something beautiful or fun. Stop and smell the roses. &#127801;


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm also an "old dog" (68), but I've changed the way I knit over the years in an effort to get faster at it. Tried the continental method many times with not much luck. It has never felt comfortable for me no matter how much I practiced it. I've noticed that a lot of continental knitters hold the yarn in the left hand (index finger sticking up) similar to what crocheters do. I taught myself to crochet and could never hold my yarn that way. However, I've watched several videos on faster knitting, and have used some of the tips that have helped me be more efficient by using an 'economy of movement' and it has helped eliminate any hand pain. As long as you're happy with your knitting results, then there is no wrong way to knit. Just do what's comfortable for you. I have adapted my knitting somewhat to a "flicking" motion, but I guess I'll always be a "thrower".

I agree with nrc1940, that the "flicking" video is one of the best and fastest I've seen for the "throw" method.

Here are some more videos that offer very good tips that are helpful no matter what method you use.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Squiter60 said:


> Why do you considerate it weird? Sorry, I'm tired of people saying there way is the correct way, and anything else is wrong. Maybe we don't care about the speed, but enjoy the art of making something beautiful or fun. Stop and smell the roses. 🌹


I haven't found many people here who say there's only one way -- so that makes those who do feel that way kind of stand out!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I had no idea that this "purl" post would generate so much response.
It is not my video and I have no idea why it is called modified purl stitch.
From what I found out, it seems to be more european style of knitting. That's why I never saw anybody knit this way here.
I agree that whatever style you use and you are happy with it, use it.
I like to knit fast.I have so much I want to do-I missed 27 years and slow going project makes me loose interest. I often switch in between several of them so I don't get bored. I like to see my knitting "grow".
I watched the flicking video and it looks like pretty fast way to knit.
As many here said it is not about the speed, which I agree for the most part. What feels strange to me is all the hand and finger movements that feel tiring if knitting for hours.
When watching videos of fingers going back and forth etc. I would get cramps and pain. But I guess if you are use to it, it's like anything else.
Someone asked for pics of the extra yarn on my finger.
Plus in the pic you see how I hold the needles. All the fingers arepretty much in same possition for the whole row unless I work on cables and things.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

PEPPERED: I had no idea that this "purl" post would generate so much response. ANSWER: Fun, huh?

PEPPERED: I often switch in between several of them so I don't get bored. I like to see my knitting "grow". ANSWER: Me too!

PEPPERED: But I guess if you are use to it, it's like anything else. ANSWER: True, right up until the time your hands start to hurt. then people start hunting around for other ways. I guess that's part of getting olde.... er, I mean, wiser!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I have one more pic that somehow wouldn't get in.
When I do the yarn/finger winding, I hold my project in the right hand and yarn in the left just so it slides easy between fingers or loose fist. I stretch my arms left and right as much as I can and start winding the yarn - not too tight,getting closer to the project.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

AND!!!
I forgot to thank you all for all the interesting input.
It is amazing to know how inventive humans are.
Something simple as knitting and there is so many ways!
Whatever the speed or whatever the way, have fun!!!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

peppered said:


> AND!!!
> I forgot to thank you all for all the interesting input.
> It is amazing to know how inventive humans are.
> Something simple as knitting and there is so many ways!
> Whatever the speed or whatever the way, have fun!!!!!


'sall rite!


----------



## mtalmage (Apr 5, 2011)

yona said:


> Here's the Russian purl stitch method, very easy on your left wrist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I tried the Russian purl and it has almost same movement with fingers as the modified purl if I don't move my index finger up and down as in picture.You have to get the yarn in front of the stitch and again - for me, the finger movement would give cramps.
But it is fast method.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

ilmacheryl said:


> I decided yesterday to learn how to knit continental (I'm 67). I'm sure that I'm using too many extra motions, but I'm doing it! Several of my friends have told me that they can't purl continental, but I'm not having any problems. Maybe I'm doing it wrong? Whatever, it works. The only thing I've noticed is that I have to knit into the back of the stitch to keep from twisting the stitch. I think that I'll pick up speed as I learn.


You are doing it right! Always knit into the 'leg' (front or back) that will result in an open, untwisted stitch.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

My that is a bit of a slap in the face. Here is something for you to chew on. The fastest knitter in the world lives right here in the clumsy, slow old U.S. of A.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

AND... she knits English (really flicking) style.



sockyarn said:


> My that is a bit of a slap in the face. Here is something for you to chew on. The fastest knitter in the world lives right here in the clumsy, slow old U.S. of A.


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> It never works. I tried it. If sunglasses could glare, the officer's did!!!!


Rats!


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

Longtimer said:


> How does the way you form a stitch keep you from following a pattern? Patterns involve number of stitches, measurements, and sequences of knitting and purling. They have nothing to do with any sort of ethnic stitch formations.
> 
> Modified purl stitch? Where did this come from? Who modified it and what was modified? I learned to purl this way in 1943 from people who were born near the turn of the 20th century so it's been "modified" for a very long time. Several people on this thread have purled this way longer than I have so it isn't particularly new.
> 
> ...


Thank you! As a new knitter I needed to hear (uhm... read) this!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ladishaw (Feb 26, 2014)

mungie32 said:


> Whatever works for you is the right way. Each one of us have our own special way of doing things. As far as I'm concerned there is no right way. And if speed is your thing, so be it. Most people that have seen me knit say that I am fast, but I knit for the enjoyment of it as every one should.


Yay! 
:thumbup:


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

if you go back to the video link, that is exactly how I do it unless I am doing continental combination. That is. wrapping the 'wrong' or 'twisted way. It is the quickest way of them all, but combination requires a bit of thinking about leading edge. At first, anyway. It becomes second nature really quick.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

czechmate said:


> well ant that something ,I have always used this method,didn't know it was new idea ?


Me too! :-D


----------



## kdfhooked4life (Dec 9, 2011)

I taught myself to knit 4 years ago, the throw method.then i saw a video of the fastest knitter.I could not figure out what she was doing, but I wanted to complete my project within the year, so continental it was. whenever i see the throw method being used, I cringe. for those who can switch now.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ElyseKnox said:


> To shed a little light on this, think of typists. There are some who type in excess of 100 wpm, others poke along, no matter how much they practice, at 30 - 40 wpm--using the same method.


This is not necessarily true. Typing as fast as I could, I only managed 68 wpm until I read a magazine article about a woman who typed 135 wpm and disclosed that she cupped her fingers and reached from key to key NOT flicking her hands to and fro, wasting motion. I started typing her way, my supervisor noticed my speed and clocked me at 127 in the middle of the following week. Additionally, I soon realized that I was typing complete WORDS, not characters one at a time.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

peppered said:


> I was always wondering why here in USA, people knit weird ways and slow. And that's why I am not able to follow paterns.
> I guess,from what I found out, I knit using Continental method but watching youtube videos, nobody purls as I do, till I found this one, calling modified purl stitch.
> 
> 
> ...


Is this thread truly asking a question? Or is it your goal to simply insult anyone who does not do something just as you do. 
Please do not blame other knitters for your inability to follow a pattern. No matter how you hold your thread, you should be able to understand knit, purl, increase, or decrease.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Interesting thread to look at. Do the different methods depend on which side of the road you drive on?


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't talk to me about the german way of knitting !!I once got talking to a woman on the bus, she was knitting in what I thought was an unusual way,when I asked (politely) if she was knitting on circs, she carried on knitting and without even looking at me said-- in Kraut accent--'This is the ONLY way to knit, this is how we do it in Germany '' I replied'well it depends how we were taught I suppose, I knit the ENGLISH way' and on that note, moved away from the sour faced old biddy, with naughty thoughts passing through my head !!!!Arrogant or what ??  As a fellow knitter would have thought she'd have been happy to have had a civil conversation, how wrong was I. :thumbdown:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Don't talk to me about the german way of knitting !!I once got talking to a woman on the bus, she was knitting in what I thought was an unusual way,when I asked (politely) if she was knitting on circs, she carried on knitting and without even looking at me said-- in Kraut accent--'This is the ONLY way to knit, this is how we do it in Germany '' I replied'well it depends how we were taught I suppose, I knit the ENGLISH way' and on that note, moved away from the sour faced old biddy, with naughty thoughts passing through my head !!!!Arrogant or what ??  As a fellow knitter would have thought she'd have been happy to have had a civil conversation, how wrong was I. :thumbdown:


There's always one sour apple in the bin; your bad luck was to encounter a _particularly_ sour one!

I don't know that there've been any scientific studies done on it, but my husband holds that only two kinds of people emigrate to other countries: the very good and the very bad (not quite criminal, because those are - in theory anyway - blocked from legally entering). I believe he and I to be part of the good ones, and that biddy you ran into to be part of the bad. I assure you, not all Germans are as sour!


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> There's always one sour apple in the bin; your bad luck was to encounter a _particularly_ sour one!
> 
> I don't know that there've been any scientific studies done on it, but my husband holds that only two kinds of people emigrate to other countries: the very good and the very bad (not quite criminal, because those are - in theory anyway - blocked from legally entering). I believe he and I to be part of the good ones, and that biddy you ran into to be part of the bad. I assure you, not all Germans are as sour!


Jessica, I wasn't out to offend any German people on KP, it was just a simple question I asked the woman and got snapped at, and of course there's good and bad in us all, and I'm sure you and your DH are not at all sour 
:thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Glenlady said:


> Jessica, I wasn't out to offend any German people on KP, it was just a simple question I asked the woman and got snapped at, and of course there's good and bad in us all, and I'm sure you and your DH are not at all sour :thumbup:


I didn't think you were being offensive at all. There just _are_ people like that, and _they_ are the losers in the long run.


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I didn't think you were being offensive at all. There just _are_ people like that, and _they_ are the losers in the long run.


Thank you for your understanding Jessica, maybe she was having a bad day :shock: :mrgreen: :XD:


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am a "flicker" and when I taught my DD to knit, she chose to be a "thrower" but I didn't chop her hand off because of it...lol!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

tatesgirl said:


> This is not necessarily true. Typing as fast as I could, I only managed 68 wpm until I read a magazine article about a woman who typed 135 wpm and disclosed that she cupped her fingers and reached from key to key NOT flicking her hands to and fro, wasting motion. I started typing her way, my supervisor noticed my speed and clocked me at 127 in the middle of the following week. Additionally, I soon realized that I was typing complete WORDS, not characters one at a time.


I think this is totally right --- one time in a learn-to-compute class our teacher had us take typing tests. Some were sentences, some were lists of words, but SOME were lists of meaningless 7-character groups of letters &/or numbers.

My 110 wpm dropped to between 40 & 45 wpm when I tried those. I was flummoxed, and then the instructor told me just what you said above.

Some people's speed SPED UP a lot. I figured they were mutants, but nooooo just a different way of "typing perception". Whatever that is. She mentioned data entry speedfreaks or computer coding possibilities. I'll stay with mutants.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

misellen said:


> Is this thread truly asking a question? Or is it your goal to simply insult anyone who does not do something just as you do.
> Please do not blame other knitters for your inability to follow a pattern. No matter how you hold your thread, you should be able to understand knit, purl, increase, or decrease.


YES! I was asking question!

All people and friends in Europe that I know knit the way I do so It really was a shock to see someone knitting ways that didn't look comfortable and efficient.
I do not blame anybody for my inability to follow patern.
I can knit just fine and follow paterns in my native language. 
My problem is English instructions. For example-"slip 2 wyip as if to purl". To me it sounds yarn in back/behind stitch but I don't purl in back. So I just get confused and don't use english paterns. Just knit what I know and how I know otherwise I spend time looking around for explanations and when I get to yoube, many videos are in the throw,flick etc. instructions that I just gave up.
Sometimes I can figure out how to make the patern from just looking at it or make it close.
Translating paterns from language to language is not always as clear as simple as one would think.
Specially if you do more than knit-purl-iincrease or decrease.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

peppered said:


> YES! I was asking question!
> 
> All people and friends in Europe that I know knit the way I do so It really was a shock to see someone knitting ways that didn't look comfortable and efficient.
> I do not blame anybody for my inability to follow patern.
> ...


I have the same problem you do, only in reverse! I think European patterns are for knitters who have a different culture than we do and might not need such specific directions. I know I'm confused a lot by DROPS patterns!

As for your example, "slip 2 wyip as if to purl", I think it is wyif, not wyip; I haven't ever seen wyip. It means slip 2 sts with yarn in front. Sometimes it will even specify to sl 2 sts at once, or sl 2 sts one at a time.

Sometimes you slip a stitch as if to purl (wyif) or as if to knit (wyib)(these abbreviations apply to other techniques as well), but this is what it means here in the USA.

This is a link to a list of abbreviations here in the US: http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/knit.html

There are lots of options here on KP; you can search & you can certainly ask questions. You can look up a lot of stuff on YouTube; they have great knitting videos.

I think the majority opinion is that there is no one way to knit. There are lots of ways to hold needles, not to mention there are 1000s of needles; there are many ways to purl & knit & hold your yarn.

Some of these techniques work for many people, others not so much. People use one technique over another because their hands hurt or their Moms taught them, or they just plain like it.

We're all different & there's no wrong way to knit. Of course, that not true if you are actually trying to crochet! hahaha :lol:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I also agree with Jessica Jean. We have lots of crocheters in my prayer shawl group that make shawls quickly. We always have shawls on hand. I can still contribute but take the time to relax and just enjoy the knitting process. Knitting is my passion and speed is not a factor, just the joy of doing it.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Funny, that "modified Continental purl" is the way I have been taught here in Germany and I've never seen anyone here use the other way, not even in the train with total strangers. The way with wrapping the yarn around the needle looks like a combo of Continental and English knitting to me.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

"YES! I was asking question!
"All people and friends in Europe that I know knit the way I do so It really was a shock to see someone knitting ways that didn't look comfortable and efficient."
COMMENT
I assume you mean CONTINENTAL Europe as throwing is very common/usual in the British Isles. I hope that you have read all the posts that say that many in the USA knit as you do. And why wouldn't we? We have ancestors and friends from the Continent. The difference is that we see how people all over the world knit and learn from all the techniques. Please stop and think that perhaps your method of loading yarn on the index finger might appear uncomfortable and inefficient to others.

"I do not blame anybody for my inability to follow patern.
I can knit just fine and follow paterns in my native language.
My problem is English instructions. For example-"slip 2 wyip as if to purl". To me it sounds yarn in back/behind stitch but I don't purl in back. So I just get confused and don't use english paterns. Just knit what I know and how I know otherwise I spend time looking around for explanations and when I get to yoube, many videos are in the throw,flick etc. instructions that I just gave up.
Sometimes I can figure out how to make the patern from just looking at it or make it close."
COMMENT
Thank you for that clarification. It is a language problem, not the way stitches are formed. Perhaps you are making the problem more difficult than it really is. The directions say to slip yarn AS IF TO PURL. Well, how do you purl? You go into the front leg of the stitch. To do this you have to bring the yarn forward to get into that position. There is nothing that indicates the back of the stitch. (It is true that the Norwegian purl goes into the back, but this is not a technique used commonly and certainly not common in English directions.

"Translating paterns from language to language is not always as clear as simple as one would think.
Specially if you do more than knit-purl-iincrease or decrease"
COMMENT
True. It certainly is not easy because every language has multiple meanings for a single word. One has to use context clues and select a meaning that could refer to knitting. Google Translate and myself have successfully translated patterns. There are several books and websites that give translations for key words and terms. Some knitters enjoy the challenge of translating as well as a strong desire to knit a particular pattern.

Now, I must add one more comment. Some purling techniques produce a twisted stitch which must be compensated for on the knit row so that the stitches untwist. However, twisted stitches are in a category all their own and should not be called a mistake unless you are producing traditional stockinette stitch. There are entire sections of stitch dictionaries devoted to twist stitches. The Bavarians have many wonderful patterns, in fact entire collections of stockings worn at festivals, using twist and traveling stitches.

Don't give up. Many knitters world-wide use the same patterns whether they pick or throw!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Longtimer, thank you for understanding!
English knitting lingo is very confusing for me.
Another term in stitch you guys use is "leg", we call it "eye"-in front of the eye, behind the eye,in the eye.
That's why I got me knitting machines and I hope it will be easier. The basic I know and punch cards should not be that bad.
And someone mentioned my yarn winding on the finger. I know it's weird
But now I also wonder( it never occured to me before), if you flick and throw and don't wind the yarn on the finger like I do, how do you crochet?
How do you hold the yarn? 
I will have to check some videos!
Always something....
It is great though to get all info and opinions here.
Lots to learn!


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

So I went to check out some crochet videos and it is another can of worms that could be opened...
Again,people hold hooks different ways,like a pencil for example.It does not look practical but if it works, I won't judge.
This is how I crochet-no it isn't my video.
I'd like to point out the extra yarn on the finger!
Maybe it is only known in eastern europe?


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Winding the yarn on the left hand gives you a motion similar to crocheting. I changed over to prevent shoulder pain and stress. If you can crochet I think you will be able to adapt to this very quickly. Also resting your elbows on pillows helps a lot too to avoid shoulder pain.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

peppered said:


> \
> And someone mentioned my yarn winding on the finger. I know it's weird
> How do you hold the yarn?


I think I'm the one who mentioned winding on the finger. I just watched the video you posted - have never seen such winding when crocheting and I've known quite a few (family) who crochet. We all hold the hook like a pencil and yarn over top of the left forefinger, under middle finger and up over the ring finger. A thought that struck me while viewing was that I crochet just as fast as was demo'd. Its my knitting speed that I want to increase.

Knitting is different for me - my effort to learn how to speed up brought me to flicking, which at this point I only do about half the time before I automatically resort to my lifelong habit of throwing. I've seen knitting videos wherein the person wound yarn around fingers - I don't do that, either. I hold the yarn over my right forefinger and it follows itself loosely under the other 3.

I still want to speed up my knitting so I welcome any and all tips/hints/videos. My desire results from the vagaries of aging - the slowing and stiffening of my fingers known as arthritis. Thanks for your posts.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

peppered said:


> So I went to check out some crochet videos and it is another can of worms that could be opened...
> Again,people hold hooks different ways,like a pencil for example.It does not look practical but if it works, I won't judge.
> This is how I crochet-no it isn't my video.
> I'd like to point out the extra yarn on the finger!
> ...


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Longtimer, the video is from Slovakia.
It would be nice if bunch of us could get together and show each other how we do things.
I could pick up the knitting language!
It would be so much fun.
If I ever win Lotto, I pay for everybody who would come!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

peppered said:


> Longtimer, the video is from Slovakia.
> It would be nice if bunch of us could get together and show each other how we do things.
> I could pick up the knitting language!
> It would be so much fun.
> If I ever win Lotto, I pay for everybody who would come!


Count me in! Does that include lunch?


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

Stephhy said:


> Count me in! Does that include lunch?


And dinner and shopping and......
It would be nice somewhere in Tahiti for couple of weeks, but what about our pets?
I am a dreamer.
But I know I will have to work till I die, wearing support hoses, complaining about my pains)


----------

